# Hearthstone II stove, (needs work) Less than 100 bucks now !!!!!



## shawneyboy (Aug 19, 2011)

No this is not my ad, this is just in my area, figured maybe someone would want it !!



http://poconos.craigslist.org/mat/2540887223.html


Date: 2011-08-18, 10:16PM EDT
Reply to: sale-dkbym-2540887223@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?] 


selling a hearthstone II wood stove in need of some repairs (baffle, damper, handle, gaskets). parts are available from manufacturer (approx $300). this stove heated 
my entire 2500sq ft house. refurbished these sell for $3000! selling it just to get it out of my way. very heavy...prob. worth more in scrap but would be a shame not to fix it up


----------

